# ¿Habéis visto a este puto amo testificando en el juicio de Johnny Depp?



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Abr 2022)

Alejandro Romero, un recepcionista del Eastern Columbia Building




- Comienza diciendo que ''_Ya no quiero seguir haciendo esto_'' (declarar lo que vio). Lo repite a los 5 minutos.
- Da el testimonio por videollamada *mientras está conduciendo.
- No se pone el cinturón
- *Además va fumando
- Responde ''_No lo recuerdo_'' como al 90% de las preguntas que le hacen.

¡Jaajajajajjajaja, joder, latino tenía que ser!.


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Abr 2022)

El juicio está siendo una pasada, los abogados de ella están haciendo el ridículo a lo bestia. Aquí el abogado Rottenborn protestando una pregunta que hizo él mismo:


----------



## terraenxebre (28 Abr 2022)

Lo peor es que estamos copiando ese sistema


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> - Da el testimonio por videollamada *mientras está conduciendo.*



Yo creo que no, que el coche está parado.


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Abr 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Yo creo que no, que el coche está parado.



Hay un momento en el que arranca, y mueve el coche. Un divo.


----------



## Redwill (28 Abr 2022)

Lo que no sabia es que esta tia ya habia sido condenada por violencia domestica, tampoco sabia que es del club de la tijera, es la lesbiana hembra y tubo un problema con la anterior lesbiana macho.

Lo que me da pena, es como un hombre exisitoso, completamente forrado, que se ve que hace y dice lo que quiere en su vida, algo que con su nivel de exito, casi nadie puede permitirse, ademas tener una personalidad propia casi excéntrica, y caerle bien a la gente es dificil, es apreciado por muchos y encima se puede ver que tiene amigos, y con su vida personal divorciado, YA tiene hijos y una familia propia.

Es una pena que un hombre asi tenga que estar sentado en un banquillo hablando de si se droga y con que, de que si bebe hasta perder la conciencia, verle en videos por su casa en pijama, y todo por cometer el error de jugar a las parejitas con una loca del coño como 30 años mas joven, es patetico.

Encima la barbie, que cumple con el corte de loca del coño de manual, joven, extremadamente guapa que parece una muñeca, bisexual, mirada fria, casi todas estas mujeres anglosajonas de piel blanca con la cara delgada que parecen muñecas de un cuento o la mala de una pelicula, son realmente, la mala de la pelicula, y encima menor de 30 años y lesbiana hembra.

Las lesbianas hembras son muy peligrosas, por que estas personas siempre estaran en la duda de si amar a un hombre real en su vida o a la copia de un hombre, y no hay algo que odia mas una lesbiana macho que a un hombre de verdad, por son su competencia pero mejor, por eso hay muchisimas lesbianas macho dentro de las feminazis, que estan a favor de todas las leyes contra los hombres, y su presa son estas lesbianas hembra que al final termian metiendoles ese odio dentro.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 May 2022)

El juicio está siendo espectacular, no entiendo que no se esté siguiendo a tope en el foro, ayer empezó Amber a declarar, interrogada por su abogada, y es que está loquísima, inventando de todo, sobreactuando como en un culebrón barato, os lo recomiendo mucho.


----------



## frankie83 (5 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo espectacular, no entiendo que no se esté siguiendo a tope en el foro, ayer empezó Amber a declarar, interrogada por su abogada, y es que está loquísima, inventando de todo, sobreactuando como en un culebrón barato, os lo recomiendo mucho.



Lo último que he visto de depp es blow

te lo digo to’


----------



## V. Crawley (5 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Lo último que he visto de depp es blow
> 
> te lo digo to’



Yo no sigo la carrera de Depp tampoco, pero siendo un caso de falsa viogenización brutal, que está abriendo muchos ojos sobre la injusticia de "a la muhé hay que creerla SIEMPRE", pues la verdad es que esperaba que los burbujos lo siguiesen con algo de interés.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo espectacular, no entiendo que no se esté siguiendo a tope en el foro, ayer empezó Amber a declarar, interrogada por su abogada, y es que está loquísima, inventando de todo, sobreactuando como en un culebrón barato, os lo recomiendo mucho.



Es normal, aquí a muchos les da alergia el inglés. Hasta que no saquen el doblaje con Luis Posada, nada.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 May 2022)

ENFERMO


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Qué va, ser TLP no le va a eximir de nada. Si fuera esquizofrénica pues sería otra cosa. Yo sí creo que la doctora Curry le diagnosticó bien, y es que se le está viendo en su declaración que tiene esa tendencia a exagerar a saco, a dramatizar, a expresarse con lenguaje muy florido, y luego está su comportamiento en las grabaciones. Es una tarada, pero no tiene delirios, y miente a conciencia, muy ladina. Esperemos que el jurado sepa ver su teatrillo malo, porque ellos no se están enterando de cosas como lo de la paleta de maquillaje que ella dice que usó para cubrir los moratones y resulta que se comercializó después de que se divorciaran.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (6 May 2022)




----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Hoy seguimos con lloros sin lágrimas, pero hemos añadido al atrezzo unos kleenex para fingir moqueos varios. MOMENTAZO posando para que le hagan una foto mientras finge sonarse los mocos:



Es la cosa más falsaria que he visto en mucho tiempo. Lo mejor es que a pesar de que ella está desesperada porque él le haga caso, Depp ni la mira, se dedica a hacer dibujitos y a veces se ríe con su abogado por lo bajini de los disparates que ella se inventa sobre la marcha.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (6 May 2022)

Quien todavía se crea que este juicio es "de verdad", está bastante atontado.


----------



## ANS² (6 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Hoy seguimos con lloros sin lágrimas, pero hemos añadido al atrezzo unos kleenex para fingir moqueos varios. MOMENTAZO posando para que le hagan una foto mientras finge sonarse los mocos:
> 
> 
> 
> Es la cosa más falsaria que he visto en mucho tiempo. Lo mejor es que a pesar de que ella está desesperada porque él le haga caso, Depp ni la mira, se dedica a hacer dibujitos y a veces se ríe con su abogado por lo bajini de los disparates que ella se inventa sobre la marcha.



joder que puta más cantosa


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> joder que puta más cantosa





Aquí se le escapa una sonrisa joputesca con su abogada, y cuando se da cuenta, vuelve a su cara de víctima traumatizadísima.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Hoy seguimos con lloros sin lágrimas, pero hemos añadido al atrezzo unos kleenex para fingir moqueos varios. MOMENTAZO posando para que le hagan una foto mientras finge sonarse los mocos:
> 
> 
> 
> Es la cosa más falsaria que he visto en mucho tiempo. Lo mejor es que a pesar de que ella está desesperada porque él le haga caso, Depp ni la mira, se dedica a hacer dibujitos y a veces se ríe con su abogado por lo bajini de los disparates que ella se inventa sobre la marcha.



Joder si que se ve que es actuacion mala


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Joder si que se ve que es actuacion mala



Es una mamarracha, es increíble que sus abogados le permitan montar los numeritos que está montando. Creía que vendría preparadísima y que tendría mucho cuidado de no contar cosas absurdas o mentiras comprobables, pero no, la tía va a calzón quitado, y cada vez el relato de los supuestos abusos de Johnny es más exagerado. Ahora dice que la violó con una botella rota, además de montones de palizas y puñetazos, y rotura de nariz, y la de dios, pero hay exactamente CERO informes médicos de esas lesiones. No veo la hora de que le toque responder a las preguntas de la acusación, la van a desguazar a pelito.


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 May 2022)

La Curry esa está más buena que el pan. Poned fotos por aquí. Lentejas premium.


----------



## Descolonización de España (6 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Es normal, aquí a muchos les da alergia el inglés. Hasta que no saquen el doblaje con Luis Posada, nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048840



¿Tú ves a los estadounidenses o a los británicos siguiendo el Sálvame y encima en español? ¿A que no? ¿Entonces por qué supones que los españoles tenemos el deber de ser tan subnormales de seguir los cotilleos anglosajones y encima seguirlos en inglés?


----------



## skan (6 May 2022)

Lo convierten todo en un puto show.
Aunque aquí vamos por el mismo camino, como pasó con el juicio del 1-0


----------



## M4rk (6 May 2022)

Bingo


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2022)

Johnny Depp es culpable. La ha maltratado brutalmente. Llegó a arrojarle 14 millones de dólares a la cara.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2022)

@Lady_A


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (6 May 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> ¿Tú ves a los estadounidenses o a los británicos siguiendo el Sálvame y encima en español? ¿A que no? ¿Entonces por qué supones que los españoles tenemos el deber de ser tan subnormales de seguir los cotilleos anglosajones y encima seguirlos en inglés?



¿Qué deber ni que ostias? Es un tema que a algunos nos parece interesante y lo vamos siguiendo como podemos: youtube, 4chan...; sólo decimos que es una pena que no haya hilos aquí para comentarlo.

Lo mismo pasó con el juicio de Kyle Rittenhouse, que fue la ostia y ganó quien tenía que ganar. Pues cero cobertura en nuestros medios de comunicación porque en un principio habían apostado por el _skater_ muerto y los otros dos exconvictos.








Y ayer vi en las noticias un micro-comentario sobre el juicio de Depp y, como no, lo pintaban de claro maltratador y a Heard de víctima...


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (6 May 2022)




----------



## PonteDeRodillas (6 May 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (6 May 2022)

este juicio est'a siendo un puto circo


----------



## Turbomax (6 May 2022)

que síntomas tienes ? Te sientes ofendido fácilmente ? cuéntanos


----------



## Lady_A (6 May 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> @Lady_A




¿Que pasa? Yo es que no estoy siguiendo este juicio. Ya al final me enterare como quedo y punto.

Tampoco conozco la primera parte que lo originó todo. Solo que ella escribió un articulo o algo así.

No me voy a enterar bien así que paso.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Que pasa? Yo es que no estoy siguiendo este juicio. Ya al final me enterare como quedo y punto.
> 
> Tampoco conozco la primera parte que lo originó todo. Solo que ella escribió un articulo o algo así.
> 
> No me voy a enterar bien así que paso.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Qué va, se está cargando su propia carrera. Primero, porque queda clarinete que actúa como el culo, y segundo, porque el público está mayoritariamente de parte de Depp. Pase lo que pase en el veredicto, él ha ganado.

Si queréis ver cómo es ella de verdad, mirad vídeos de este canal:



Además de todos los problemas mentales que pueda tener (que eso no es culpa de nadie, nadie elige tener trastornos), la tía es una hija de puta de siete suelas. Y esa maldad es suya, no se puede atribuir a que si papá no le hizo caso de niña o si tiene miedo al abandono. Juró destruir al infeliz de Depp y casi lo consigue, porque ella creía que él nunca atacaría, estaba acostumbrada a que él cediese y hasta pagase por no ventilar sus asuntos privados en público. Nunca creyó que tendría que responder por sus acciones, y de ahí los patéticos numeritos que está montando en el estrado. Que vamos, el jurado tendría que ser completamente subnormal para no ver lo que está pasando ahí.



Este vídeo es de hace un año.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

El juicio está celebrándose en Virginia. Además él es el demandante, y es un caso civil, de difamación. Él pide 50 millones.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Se celebra en Virginia, condado de Fairfax, porque el artículo difamatorio que ella escribió se publicó en la versión online del Washington Post, y es ahí donde tienen sus servidores.

Y ya te digo yo que las abuelas son las que menos se dejan engañar por los teatrillos de ella, las viejas saben detectar a las lagartas a kilómetros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 May 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Lo que no sabia es que esta tia ya habia sido condenada por violencia domestica, tampoco sabia que es del club de la tijera, es la lesbiana hembra y tubo un problema con la anterior lesbiana macho.
> 
> Lo que me da pena, es como un hombre exisitoso, completamente forrado, que se ve que hace y dice lo que quiere en su vida, algo que con su nivel de exito, casi nadie puede permitirse, tener una personalidad propia excéntrica y caerle bien a la gente, que es apreciado por muchos y encima se puede ver que tiene amigos, que previamente casado YA tiene hijos y una familia propia.
> 
> ...



si depp fuera un hombre de verdad la tia esa no le habria montado todo ese pollo que le ha montado
"you have to mentally abuse them, they wont settle for less"

(las palabras no son mias y tal )


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo espectacular, no entiendo que no se esté siguiendo a tope en el foro, ayer empezó Amber a declarar, interrogada por su abogada, y es que está loquísima, inventando de todo, sobreactuando como en un culebrón barato, os lo recomiendo mucho.



el mejor momento cuando el abogado de la tia le dice a depp que se puso una MEGAPINT de alcohol
brutal. salieron los memes al instante nada mas inventarse esa palabra


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 May 2022)

de todas formas nada podra superar el juicio de zimmerman cuando intentaron usar skype para contactar con los peritos y los de 4chan se dieron cuenta y empezaron a llamar por skype ellos al juzgado......


es insuperable


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el mejor momento cuando el abogado de la tia le dice a depp que se puso una MEGAPINT de alcohol
> brutal. salieron los memes al instante nada mas inventarse esa palabra



Sí, eso fue risión. Y la megapinta en realidad era una copa:


----------



## Sardónica (6 May 2022)

Y media docena más.
Es un de mujer


----------



## Sardónica (6 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Qué va, ser TLP no le va a eximir de nada. Si fuera esquizofrénica pues sería otra cosa. Yo sí creo que la doctora Curry le diagnosticó bien, y es que se le está viendo en su declaración que tiene esa tendencia a exagerar a saco, a dramatizar, a expresarse con lenguaje muy florido, y luego está su comportamiento en las grabaciones. Es una tarada, pero no tiene delirios, y miente a conciencia, muy ladina. Esperemos que el jurado sepa ver su teatrillo malo, porque ellos no se están enterando de cosas como lo de la paleta de maquillaje que ella dice que usó para cubrir los moratones y resulta que se comercializó después de que se divorciaran.




Histrionismo.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Histrionismo.



Sí, la doctora Curry le diagnosticó esas dos cosas. Pero yo creo que ahí además hay una maldad increíble, no sólo que esté zumbada, que eso nos puede pasar a todos. Es un mal bicho, una perrapvta de esas de Satán que dicen los de la guarde.


----------



## Redwill (6 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> si depp fuera un hombre de verdad la tia esa no le habria montado todo ese pollo que le ha montado
> "you have to mentally abuse them, they wont settle for less"
> 
> (las palabras no son mias y tal )



Ese tio es el puto amo sobre el papel, un hombre de verdad no es un domador de leones, ni un paracaidista sin paracaidas, ni un psquiatra, y tener a esa loca del coño de pareja por poner el ejemplo perfecto no es ningun trofeo, ni ningun premio, es una cagada, ese tipo de tia, es follarsela, pasarselo bien drigandote, hacerte un trio con otra por que es lesbiana y puerta el primer dia que te monta el pollo, y mas siendo quien es.

Un hombre, multimillonario, de casi 50 años, que YA tiene una familia, hijos, esta separado, y sin conflictos, por que sus exmujeres hablan bien de el, sus hijos igual, es un consumidor de drogas, con amigos extremos, como Hunter S thompson, pero que al mismo tiempo Disney es capaz de plantarlo en uno de sus parques por que es Jack sparrow, y las familias, y los niños lo adoran.

Osea, socialmente, las familias lo quieren, los niños lo flipan por que es jack sparrow, los adultos tambien por que es Willy wonka, profesionalmente es considerado muy buen actor, y en su vida privada o no tan privada es consumidor de drogas, de alcohol, de fiestas de la ostia y de vivir bien gastando a saco, un tio asi, que es muy jodido conseguir todo eso, se lo ha cargado por intentar mantener una relacion con una loca a la que tenia que a verse follado y darle puerta en la primera discusion.

Y si, creo que tiene la culpa el, por que tiene 50 años, joder, si tubiera 26 seria normal, pero macho, despues de tener hijos y en ese momento de tu vida, es un pena, pero, mira, aun con todo esto, encima esta ganando el juicio.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Lo último que he visto de depp es blow
> 
> te lo digo to’



Yo la novena puerta...


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (6 May 2022)

No hay debate en el foro, estamos con Depp. Este hilo debería tener lugar en cotilleando. Com


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

En la grabación de Australia después de que ella le amputase la punta de un dedo de un botellazo, el médico y la enfermera hablan de subirle la dosis de una medicación anti psicótica. ¿Os dan eso a los diagnosticados TLP?


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

Esa cerda no merece ni una visita.


----------



## Turbomax (6 May 2022)

he leído que se cura con terapia !!animo joder !!


----------



## V. Crawley (6 May 2022)

¿Y puedes tomar otras drogas y beber alcohol mientras estás con ese tratamiento? Porque ella en la grabación contó que se había metido varias cosas.


----------



## Charles B. (6 May 2022)

Qué mongol ni que niño muerto, ahora que está fanegas tiene cara de una mezcla entre sudaca e indio americano.


----------



## Charles B. (6 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Yo la novena puerta...



Excelente elección.


----------



## Charles B. (6 May 2022)

Se te nota.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 May 2022)

En la grabacion de después de mutilarle el dedo, ella finge que encuentra dos bolsas vacías de farlopa, dice que se la esnifó toda Johnny, le preguntan qué tomo ella y va la torda y dice "yo nada, sólo tomé Xanax, Aderall, éxtasis y alucinógenos"  El médico manda a la enfermera que le den Seroquel, que ella suele tomar 25 mg, pero que le dé 50, aunque por él le daría 100. Ese audio es sencillamente brutal, y me saca de quicio que no se presente como prueba en el juicio. No puedo entender que se le oculten al jurado cosas tan cruciales, porque esa grabación desmiente totalmente el testimonio de ella.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 May 2022)

Dejo aquí un vídeo con el audio de Australia (cuando ella le destrozó el dedo), ella lo grabó a escondidas, dejó el dispositivo de grabación (no sé si móvil o grabadora) en su bolso, en la zona donde estaba el equipo, para espiarles a ver qué decían cuando ella no estaba. Ved el vídeo, que no tiene desperdicio:


----------



## V. Crawley (7 May 2022)

No lo sé, he leído varias versiones, pero el caso es que no se presenta como prueba. Y es que si ves el "testimonio" de ella, y luego escuchas el audio, flipas.


----------



## iaGulin (7 May 2022)

TDP, se escribe tdp.


----------



## iaGulin (7 May 2022)

TDP
TODAS PUTAS

Pues tómate un All-Bran.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 May 2022)

Buena noticia: la maquilladora que supuestamente le maquilló los moratones tras una supuesta paliza de Johnny declara bajo juramento que Amber no tenía nada, que estaba perfecta. No sé si será admisible en el juicio, pero espero que sí.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 May 2022)

No sé, pero la gente que le conoce habla maravillas de él, la mayoría de sus empleados y amigos lo son desde hace décadas, y hasta sus ex dicen que ningún hombre ha sido tan bueno y atento con ellas como él. O sea, mala persona tampoco parece que sea.


----------



## iaGulin (7 May 2022)

Hay una diferencia entre ser manipuladora, mentirosa y violenta a darte a la bebida, drogarte y ser mal hablado.


----------



## Decipher (8 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> En la grabacion de después de mutilarle el dedo, ella finge que encuentra dos bolsas vacías de farlopa, dice que se la esnifó toda Johnny, le preguntan qué tomo ella y va la torda y dice "yo nada, sólo tomé Xanax, Aderall, éxtasis y alucinógenos"  El médico manda a la enfermera que le den Seroquel, que ella suele tomar 25 mg, pero que le dé 50, aunque por él le daría 100. Ese audio es sencillamente brutal, y me saca de quicio que no se presente como prueba en el juicio. No puedo entender que se le oculten al jurado cosas tan cruciales, porque esa grabación desmiente totalmente el testimonio de ella.



JOJOJOJO

Esto es Hollyweird amiguitos. Lo increible es que esta gentuza sea capaz de hacer películas sin cagarse encima.


----------



## V. Crawley (8 May 2022)

No fue ante un jurado, fue en privado, se lo dijo creo que al jefe de seguridad de Johnny. Pero ved el vídeo que puse, si ahí está todo explicado.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Os traigo un audio grabado por Johnny, presentado como prueba en este juicio. Todos los que he oído son muy reveladores, pero éste me ha dejado realmente mal cuerpo, esa tía necesita seis docenas de exorcistas. Lo más impresionante es que después de haberse tirado un buen rato riéndose de él con una crueldad y una maldad notables, no dejándole hablar, amenazándole con hacer una denuncia falsa, provocándole (sin éxito) para ver si él salta, la tía vuelve al final del audio, cuando él ya está totalmente aniquilado, y se pone muy dulce y comprensiva a decirle que le quiere. De verdad, una hora y algo ya es difícil de aguantar, y ese hombre aguantó esto durante años.



Y por cierto, cotilleo, que seguro que a Cafrestán le cunde: indirectamente confirman en un momento del audio que él dejó a su familia por ella. La versión oficial siempre fue que empezaron a salir después de que él cortase con Vanessa, pero aquí se les escapa, él dice que él lo dejó todo por ella, y que ella no dejó nada por él.


----------



## Rotto2 (12 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo espectacular, no entiendo que no se esté siguiendo a tope en el foro, ayer empezó Amber a declarar, interrogada por su abogada, y es que está loquísima, inventando de todo, sobreactuando como en un culebrón barato, os lo recomiendo mucho.



A lo mejor es porque es un foro de HOMBRES a los que nos la pela por completo y no de ZORRAS MARICONAS COTILLAS COMO TÚ.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (12 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> A lo mejor es porque es un foro de HOMBRES a los que nos la pela por completo y no de ZORRAS MARICONAS COTILLAS COMO TÚ.



Ya claro, Burbuja es un Ágora moderno donde solo se reúnen intelectuales...

Ahora mismo en el principal: "_Drama en el bar, ¡menudo percal!" _y _"Reto viral: jóvenes deconstruyendo su masculinidad"_


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Mira, que sea una tía inestable, inmadura, extremista, locadelcoño, pues bueno, puede ser difícil de llevar pero no es culpa suya. Pero esta hija de puta es una agresora, violenta, delincuente, mentirosa, sádica, que durante años ha torturado, herido, extorsionado, difamado y hundido a un tío que la quería y que no soportaba las peleas porque fue maltratado de pequeño. Eso ya es ser mala persona, muy mala persona. Y las grotescas mentiras que ha dicho en el estrado deberían llevarla a la cárcel.

La tía esta estuvo años insistiéndole a Johnny para que la incluyese en su testamento. Y él no lo hizo, y eso es lo que le ha mantenido vivo. Si la llega a incluir, no me cabe duda de que lo habría matado de alguna manera que pudiera pasar por accidental o suicidio.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Pues porque no te has molestado en escuchar los audios, en escuchar a la terapeuta de pareja que declaró, ni en escuchar a la gente que presenció durante años todo, y que conoce a Johnny desde hace la tira de años y que consistemente declaran que siempre ha sido bastante buena persona y que nunca le han visto ser violento con otra persona. Incluyendo a todas sus ex, que hablan maravillas de él. Que no le haya metido jamás ni una mísera ostia a esa fulana cazafortunas es de ser un puñetero santo de peana.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Es que no sólo son los audios, donde ella admite que le pega, se ríe de él, le reprocha que no se quede a aguantar sus golpes, le provoca en plan tremendamente hijoputesco para que él salte y demás. Es que el testimonio de ella se contradice con todas las pruebas, ha mentido repetidas veces bajo juramento, ofreciendo diferentes versiones de un mismo hecho, incompatibles entre sí. Además ella estuvo desde el principio grabándole y haciéndole fotos cuando él se quedaba frito, haciéndose fotos cuando se hacía tratamientos faciales y tenía algún moratón de las inyecciones, años acumulando "pruebas" para que si él en algún momento quería dejarla, poder amenazarle y chantajearle. Se follaba a dos tíos en su casa cuando él estaba de viaje trabajando. Toda la trama que montó cuando él por fin le dijo que quería divorciarse es espeluznante, y todo porque no quería dejar de ser relevante, quería ser la reina del MeToo ahora que ya no iba a ser la esposa de un A-lister legendario como él. O sea. Lo más parecido a un súcubo que yo he visto en mi puta vida. Ya te digo, si el tío este la llega a tirar por la ventana, me costaría reprochárselo.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Sí, para adormecer su sufrimiento, no para ponerse violento y violarla, arrastrarla por el suelo lleno de cristales, ni burradas de esas. Además él intentaba dejarlo, siempre luchando contra esas adicciones, y la muy puta le negaba las medicinas para el mono. Lo quería adicto para poder manejarlo mejor:


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Ojalá vaya Kate Moss. Esto es ahora posible porque la muy subnormal de Amber la mencionó en el estrado, abriendo la puerta a que se pueda hablar de las ex parejas de ambos, y que él pueda llamar a los ex de ella a declarar. Amber ya fue detenida por ostiar a una ex-pareja suya, por cierto.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

No, le quitaba las medicinas precisamente para pasar el mono de los opiáceos. Luego le grabó cuando él gritaba de dolor, y presentó el audio como prueba de que él era violento y le gritaba. Es que no se puede ser más jodidamente despreciable.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

No sé quién es ese forero.

No sé, la de Gone Girl era una sociópata asesina, pero al menos tenía la decencia de no montarle numeritos a Ben Affleck, le hundió de una forma bastante elegante e ingeniosa.


----------



## xavik (12 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo una pasada, los abogados de ella están haciendo el ridículo a lo bestia. Aquí el abogado Rottenborn protestando una pregunta que hizo él mismo:



Los abogados de ella están resultando penosos, pero específicamente este ejemplo no es algo del todo malo.

El abogado le hace una pregunta y como no les viene bien al caso lo que el testigo responde, intenta impugnar su propia pregunta para que no entre en acta la respuesta. La cagada es quizás no saber lo que el testigo iba a contestar o hacer la pregunta de una manera que pueda dar pie a ello, pero no la impugnación en sí.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Los abogados de ella están resultando penosos, pero específicamente este ejemplo no es algo del todo malo.
> 
> El abogado le hace una pregunta y como no les viene bien al caso lo que el testigo responde, intenta impugnar su propia pregunta para que no entre en acta la respuesta. La cagada es quizás no saber lo que el testigo iba a contestar o hacer la pregunta de una manera que pueda dar pie a ello, pero no la impugnación en sí.



Pero no se puede protestar a una pregunta hecha por uno mismo, por eso la jueza se quedó  , bueno, toda la sala se quedó así, si no quieres que te digan algo, no lo preguntes. Dudo que no supiera lo que iba a contestar el testigo, porque están hablando de la amputación del dedo de Johnny, y es uno de los puntos clave del juicio.

Yo creo que el tío estaba nervioso y la pifió porque no hay por dónde defender esto, ella le arreó un botellazo porque él le pidió firmar un contrato post-nupcial, hay un audio grabado por ella misma en el que se le oye admitirlo y decir que lo siente y que no quería hacerlo, y hay un montón de testigos de que ese día el único herido fue él. Ella cuenta unas barbaridades tremendas de ese día, cuenta que él le pegó un montón de puñetazos, le tiró botellas, la arrastró desnuda por el suelo lleno de cristales rotos, la violó con una botella gruesa y cuadrada, le arrancó mechones de pelo... pero nadie vio ninguna lesión, y ella no tiene ningún parte médico. Y está grabada dos días después haciendo ballet, fresca como una lechuga. Y ella dice (con diferentes versiones en cada declaración) que él mismo se jodió el dedo.

Total, que los abogados de ella están desesperados porque sencillamente no tienen caso, no tienen forma de defenderla, ella es quien abusaba de él y claramente le difamó en ese artículo apestoso del WP. Por eso no hacen más que el ridículo, porque hagan lo que hagan, quedan mal. Por eso intentan que cuele el "no, si el artículo no le menciona a él, no se puede probar que hablase de él", a la vez que le acusan de todos esos abusos terribles, a la vez que niegan que el artículo le convirtiese en un apestado... intentan de todo por ver si cuela algo, pero están quedando como el culo, y lo saben.


----------



## Guepardo (12 May 2022)

Increíble


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Si quieres enterarte de algo, no te lo van a contar en la tele, tienes todo en internet, el juicio completo, los audios, las pruebas... Lo de la botella cuadrada es un invento reciente, para este juicio. 

Este momento es genial, la tía está forzando tanto las emociones falsas que aquí se le va la pinza:


----------



## GatoAzul (12 May 2022)

No le quepa duda de que recibirá carta del juez por su conducta.
Me puse a buscar sobre ello y tras la declaración del personaje, una abogada hizo mención a las formas en que contestó el personaje y cómo incluso conducía mientras testificaba. La juez contestó que se había percatado, por lo que lo tendrá en cuenta.
La chulería delante de los jueces en Estados Unidos se paga tarde o temprano.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

Es repugnante cómo le atacan por drogarse y beber, cuando ella también se drogaba y bebía (dos botellas de vino de 500 pavos al día, como mínimo). Qué asco me dan los mass mierda.


----------



## xavik (12 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pero no se puede protestar a una pregunta hecha por uno mismo, por eso la jueza se quedó  , bueno, toda la sala se quedó así, si no quieres que te digan algo, no lo preguntes. Dudo que no supiera lo que iba a contestar el testigo, porque están hablando de la amputación del dedo de Johnny, y es uno de los puntos clave del juicio.



Digamos que la protesta no era por su pregunta, si no por la respuesta del testigo. El abogado le preguntó algo así como:

"No sabías lo que podría haberle causado daño a la mano del señor Depp mientras estabas ahí el 8 de Marzo, ¿verdad?"

En principio, pregunta sobre el conocimiento personal del testigo, si sabía cuál era la causa de la herida de Depp. El testigo responde con lo que le dijo una tercera persona ("...el Dr dijo..."). Quizás la declaración de una tercera persona no debería ser aceptada en el acta (son rumores), sólo lo que el testigo sabe sobre el tema por su propia persona. Al menos, no es tan absurdo como simplemente que proteste su propia pregunta porque se ha equivocado y muchos abogados dicen que pudo haber tenido razón.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Digamos que la protesta no era por su pregunta, si no por la respuesta del testigo. El abogado le preguntó algo así como:
> 
> "No sabías lo que podría haberle causado daño a la mano del señor Depp mientras estabas ahí el 8 de Marzo, ¿verdad?"
> 
> En principio, pregunta sobre el conocimiento personal del testigo, si sabía cuál era la causa de la herida de Depp. El testigo responde con lo que le dijo una tercera persona ("...el Dr dijo..."). Quizás la declaración de una tercera persona no debería ser aceptada en el acta (son rumores), sólo lo que el testigo sabe sobre el tema por su propia persona. Al menos, no es tan absurdo como simplemente que proteste su propia pregunta porque se ha equivocado y *muchos abogados dicen que pudo haber tenido razón*.



¿Abogados de la tele?

Sí, claro, le pregunta si sabe cómo se hizo lo del dedo, sabiendo que él no estaba presente, y espera que responda algo distinto a "tal persona me contó que...". Es que no había otra forma de responder a eso, si él no estaba presente cuando pasó lo del dedo. El tema del dedo les pone muy nerviosos, no saben por dónde escurrirse, de ahí la pifia. Porque fue una pifia, y la propia jueza, perpleja, le dice "Pero... usted hizo la pregunta" y él dice "Oh... ok".


----------



## xavik (12 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Abogados de la tele?
> 
> Sí, claro, le pregunta si sabe cómo se hizo lo del dedo, sabiendo que él no estaba presente, y espera que responda algo distinto a "tal persona me contó que...". Es que no había otra forma de responder a eso, si él no estaba presente cuando pasó lo del dedo. El tema del dedo les pone muy nerviosos, no saben por dónde escurrirse, de ahí la pifia. Porque fue una pifia, y la propia jueza, perpleja, le dice "Pero... usted hizo la pregunta" y él dice "Oh... ok".



Lol. No soy un experto pero me parece interesante ver por qué podría haber hecho eso y lo que dicen algunos abogados tiene sentido.

Ahí es donde sí que la cagó, no en la objeción. Lo que tendría que haber dicho es que eran rumores ("Hearsay") y por tanto no válida. O interrumpir al testigo y reformular la pregunta. Pero se puso nervioso y cedió, quedando como un hazmereír ante todo el mundo.

Lo que supongo que esperaba era que el testigo respondiese "No, no sé qué causó la herida de Depp", pero formuló una pregunta que daba pie a lo que pasó (primer error) y luego se puso nervioso ante la jueza y cedió (segundo error).


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Lol. No soy un experto pero me parece interesante ver por qué podría haber hecho eso y lo que dicen algunos abogados tiene sentido.
> 
> Ahí es donde sí que la cagó, no en la objeción. Lo que tendría que haber dicho es que eran rumores ("Hearsay") y por tanto no válida. O interrumpir al testigo y reformular la pregunta. Pero se puso nervioso y cedió, quedando como un hazmereír ante todo el mundo.
> 
> Lo que supongo que esperaba era que el testigo respondiese "No, no sé qué causó la herida de Depp", pero formuló una pregunta que daba pie a lo que pasó (primero error) y luego se puso nervioso ante la jueza y cedió (segundo error).



Que sí la cagó en la protesta, no se puede protestar cuando eres tú el que está preguntando. Puedes cortar al testigo, como tú dices, y reformular, pero no protestarle al juez. Que la jueza se quedó de plástico, lógicamente ("Pero usted hizo la pregunta", con eso está todo dicho, creo yo), y él se quedó cortadísimo. Fue un lapsus, una tontería sin trascendencia pero que pone en evidencia que están muy nerviosos, que no tienen por dónde meterse a defender esto. Esto, lo de la paleta de correctores que no existía aún cuando estaban casados, la ausencia de pruebas y de informes médicos sobre las lesiones brutales que él le tenía que haber causado, todos los testimonios sobre cómo ella le maltrataba a él, todos los cambios de versión que ella ha ido haciendo a lo largo de los años, todos los audios que confirman que es ella quien le putea a él... lo que no entiendo es cómo aceptaron el caso. Hay que ser muy hijo de puta o muy tonto para aceptar defender esto.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2022)

TikTok es un cotolengo pero hay que reconocer que están sembrados haciendo parodias de esto:


----------



## vinavil (12 May 2022)

El asunto del cagarro ya indica claramente que la tipa es una zumbada.


----------



## GatoAzul (12 May 2022)

Todo puro sensacionalismo para volver a promocionar a Johnny Deep.
Se aprovecha el juicio por "difamación" para dar a conocer a un personaje y a otro, tal y como quieren, para promocionarse.
Con nada de lo exponen se demuestra que exista difación en el artículo por el cual se demanda a la mujer.
Aún así, vaya ejemplares.

La gente tiene a sus ídolos por lo que no son.
Veamos un ejemplo sobre Johnny Deep.

Hace años, hubo un triple asesinato como parte de un ritual satánico, y el caso fue conocido como "Los Tres de West Memphis".
En 1993, Steve Branch, Michael Moore y Christopher Byers (los tres de años años) fueron brutalmente torturados y asesinados. Los tres niños eran de los scouts en aquel entonces.

Los detenidos y condenados por los asesinatos fueron Jessie Misskelley, Jr. (entonces tenía 17 años) Jason Baldwin (16 años) y Damien Echols (de 18 años ). Los tres admitieron que practicaban satanismo. Dos de los condenados ya tenían antecedentes policiales, y uno tenía problemas en el colegio por dedicarse a dar de puñetados a otros muchachos. Echols había estado en una institución mental con anterioridad y recibía una pensión por incapacidad. Una vez que fue sentenciado a la pena de muerte, dijo que había recibido poderes supernaturales pr haber bebido sangre humana.

West Memphis Three - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Pues bien, de todos los juicios que ocurren en Estados Unidos, Johhny Deep se interesó por este caso en concreto. Hasta el punto de pagar a un abogado para librar de las penas de muerte a los asesinos.

Este es Damian Echols y Johnny Deep.









Ahora son "hermanos de sangre" Johnny Depp: ex-death row inmate “a brother” | Entertainment – Gulf News

Johhny Deep es bien conocido también por su banda de música, The Hollywood Vampires.

También se le conoce a Deep por su relación con Nicolás Cage... quién a su vez tiene un hijo ( (weston cage coppola) satanista.


Nicolas Cage figlio, chi è e cosa fa Weston Cage Coppola : Funweek


Sólo hay que conocer un poco sobre la vida real de las personas para darse cuenta de que en ciertos casos es mejor no tomar lados.


----------



## Rocker (13 May 2022)

La caña de vídeo, la jueza se ve que hace grandes esfuerzos para no reirse, parece que están rodando una puta película .

Lo de las lesbianas guapas es lo que es; a la Amber no la conocía ni su madre hasta que no saltó a la prensa su relación con JD. Es de manual, hay que ser muy tonto para caer en algo así. Tío 30 años más viejo se cree que una jovencita se enamora de él porque él lo vale por tener cash y ser famoso e ídolo de juventud de millones de chortinas y charos, se cree que porque él lo vale va a ser feliz como en un cuento de princesitas y él va a ser el macho alfa que le de una vida genial a la princesita y se verá recompensado con sexo brutal cada noche, y luego la realidad es que la princesita está haciendo de tripas corazón porque lo que le gustan son los chochos y los penes se agarra a alguno de vez en cuando mientras suelten pasta para ascender al siguiente nivel y ser famosa y ganarse cash por sí misma y poder tener su vida de abundancia.

Se ve que también dejó huella en Elon Musk aunque a este no le viogenizó, seguramente le soltó buen cash, aunque ella siguió en carrera a la fama y pensó, qué mejor que liarme con este pobre tonto ex estrella juvenil, voy a ligarme a este tonto y eso me hará saltar a la fama seguro, y así fue.
Cuando se cansó vio la manera de mandarle a paseo, porque también el Johnny muy normal no debe ser, debe ser un suplicio aguantar a estar estrellas en su vida real, con sus problemas de adicciones en su mundo aparte, gente que lo tienen todo, han llegado a lo máximo y aún pululan por la vida como etnias o como pobres dando vergüenza ajena cómo alguien puede caer tan bajo.


----------



## Staffordshire (13 May 2022)

Llevo desde antes de semana santa sin consumir


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2022)

Serían cajitas de rapé.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (13 May 2022)

No falla, como siempre nuestros medios del lado de la más puta:









Amber Heard, entre lágrimas, declara que Johnny Depp la violó con una botella


Amber Heard ha vuelto a subirse al estrado del juzgado de Fairfax, Virginia (Estados Unidos) este jueves para presentar declaración en el juicio que enfrenta a la actriz




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Javiser (13 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Alejandro Romero, un recepcionista del Eastern Columbia Building
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dicho de otra forma..... Le sudan los cojones las mierdas de estos dos putos tarados. Por el como si se matan a hostias


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> No falla, como siempre nuestros medios del lado de la más puta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira que son mentirosos. Se ha pasado horas fingiendo que llora, pero no ha soltado ni una lágrima. Y si es verdad lo que cuenta, ¿dónde están los informes médicos? Porque si es verdad lo que cuenta, ella tendría que haber acabado ingresada en el hospital con desgarros, contusiones, múltiples cortes por todo el cuerpo... No había nada de eso.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2022)

Tóxica ella, él tiene un historial limpio de episodios violentos contra su pareja y seres cercanos, ella no. Ella es la conflictiva, y la que abusaba de él. Y él es la víctima de los abusos de ella. Todos los testigos y las pruebas lo confirman. Ella no tiene pruebas de nada, y todas las cosas que cuenta son fácilmente comprobables como mentiras porque después de esas palizas que se supone que él le dio, ella está grabada y fotografiada tan pichi, de risas y haciendo ballet y yendo por ahí a hacer el tonto. Es una mentirosa patológica, con historial de violencia doméstica hacia más personas de su entorno, que está grabada admitiendo que es ella la que pierde el control y le pega, y que ya ha sido pillada en más de una ocasión acusando a otro de haber hecho lo que ella hizo (por ejemplo el episodio del baño, que ella miente bajo juramento diciendo que ella se encerró en el baño y él entró por la fuerza, y en conversaciones grabadas de ellos se demuestra que fue al revés, él se encerró, como siempre, para huir de la violencia de ella, y ella entró por la fuerza dando una patada en la puerta y pegándole a él un puñetazo).


Él sólo está grabado dando unos portazos porque le robaron cientos de millones de pavos y su madre estaba muriendo, y por cierto, la hija de puta de Heard riéndose mientras graba a su "agresor" enfadado. Ya. En fin. De "tóxicos los dos" nada, él tiene un historial impecable de relaciones sentimentales, todas hablan bien de él, toda la gente que le conoce desde hace décadas dice lo mismo, que es un tío respetuoso, tranquilo y cero violento con otras personas. Y ahora viene la loca con historial violento, grabada admitiendo que es violenta, cuya terapeuta de pareja confirma que es violenta, y hay que creernos que son los dos los tóxicos. No cuela.


----------



## Xculo (13 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Hoy seguimos con lloros sin lágrimas, pero hemos añadido al atrezzo unos kleenex para fingir moqueos varios. MOMENTAZO posando para que le hagan una foto mientras finge sonarse los mocos:
> 
> 
> 
> Es la cosa más falsaria que he visto en mucho tiempo. Lo mejor es que a pesar de que ella está desesperada porque él le haga caso, Depp ni la mira, se dedica a hacer dibujitos y a veces se ríe con su abogado por lo bajini de los disparates que ella se inventa sobre la marcha.



Igual tiene COBIC


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2022)

No hombre, el rapé es tabaco molido que se esnifa.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2022)

A mi me dan igual, sólo me interesa el caso por las repercusiones que esto puede tener en el tinglado feminista, y porque es una injusticia muy cruel lo que le ha pasado a Depp. Pero más allá de lo que sea relevante para el caso, la verdad es que no me interesan sus vidas.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2022)

Sí, perdió él, pero ese juicio fue una farsa, el juez tenía conflicto de intereses, y hubo muchas irregularidades. Por eso esta vez Depp peleó para que el juicio fuese televisado y desenmascarar a ese mal bicho. Pase lo que pase con el veredicto, hagan lo que hagan los mass mierda, él ya ha ganado.


----------



## Rocker (13 May 2022)

Algunas quieren vivir una vida de lujos y se meten a putas y aguantan a todo tipo de nauseabundos con tal de que les llenen bien el bolsillo, y luego otros que están en un pedestal por ser ricos y famosos si pudieran ser quedarían con mucho menos dinero del que tienen con tal de tener una vida saludable. La mayoría caen una y otra vez en adicciones y el dinero que se dejan por el camino en tratamientos.

Es curiso, es difícil encontrar el equilibrio para algunas personas.


----------



## Mañacomierda (14 May 2022)

Vuelve a montar el hilo de L.A.


----------



## V. Crawley (14 May 2022)

A ti por seguirme el rollo, compi


----------



## V. Crawley (14 May 2022)

No tiene pinta de ser judía: Amber Heard - Ethnicity of Celebs | What Nationality Ancestry Race


----------



## V. Crawley (14 May 2022)

No hombre, no, Amber también se lo pone gente no judía, si tienes curiosidad, aquí tienes las estadísticas: AMBER First Name Statistics by MyNameStats.com 

Yo no creo que esta sea judía, aunque el amor por los oros y el cuento sí que lo tiene.


----------



## V. Crawley (14 May 2022)

Fue a un colegio católico, es de las pocas verdades que ha contado en el juicio.


----------



## V. Crawley (15 May 2022)

A ver, quien le diagnosticó TLP e histrionismo fue la doctora Curry, que viene de parte de Depp. Además, mientras estaban casados, el doctor Kipper le daba antipsicóticos, que el forero Cafrestán dice que sí se dan a los TLP. Por parte de Amber, ha testificado la doctora Hughes, que niega rotundamente que Amber tenga ningún trastorno, aparte del estrés postraumático de haber sido abusada por Depp. Es decir, su equipo no quiere venderla como una enferma mental para que dé pena, sino como una víctima traumatizada. Ella misma en su testimonio intenta presentarse como la cuerda, la sana, la que no quería que Johnny se drogase. 

Cuando la doctora Curry entrevistó a Amber para hacerle los tests, le presentó a Amber una lista de 20 síntomas de trastorno de estrés postraumático, y Amber dijo que tenía 19 de ellos. Curry le dijo que ni en los casos más severos e incapacitantes se tienen tantos síntomas, y entonces Amber dijo que vale, que sólo tenía 3


----------



## V. Crawley (15 May 2022)

Pues no sé, pero ella y su equipo quieren achacar su supuesto estrés postraumático (que yo no me creo que tenga) a los maltratos imaginarios de Johnny.

Me suena a paparruchas. Se quería ir a zorrear a Hollywood, lo otro es sólo una excusa que en su mente sonaría muy madura e interesante. También he visto (pero no lo he mirado con detenimiento) que tuvo un accidente de coche borracha o algo así y le retiraron el carnet durante 5 años, y de hecho ella en uno de los audios con Johnny habla de "my arrest records".


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Pues si padeces TLP en un grado severo, cuidate, quierete, valorate y trata de aprovechar al maximo tus momentos de claridad mental para asentarte.
Te lo dice uno que hace menos de un mes ha tenido que vivir el suicidio de su pareja, paciente de TLP.

Cuando sientas que el dolor y sufrimiento que infrinje tu trastorno a los que te quieren es demasiado grande, recuerda que los que sufririan si decides ponerle fin, seran inmensamente superiores y que para ellos y ellas no eres una carga inasumible, si siguen ahi es porque quieren y pueden asumilo. Lo que nunca podrian asumir seria la sensacion de fracaso y derrota que les quedaria si tu te rindes.

Y hasta aqui lo que tenia que decir. No quiero ni puedo hablar mas de esto.


----------



## GatoAzul (15 May 2022)

Comparta su fuente de información al respecto.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Por desgracia es asi. Ella paso por ingresos mas de media docena de veces tras sendos intentos fallidos. Al final yo no pude seguir luchando contra sus demonios quitandole los farmacos acumulados y controlando sus movinientos... no pude mas y ella se rindio... y ahora vivo el infierno. Al menos ella ya descansa y ese el unico y patetico clavo ardiendo al que me queda aferrarme para no ir tras de ella... eso y el tratar de seguir adelante con nuestro proyecto comun, el que creamos juntos para tratar, sin exito, de que se aferrase a la vida.

Siempre quedara alguien, siempre... a veces sentiras que se alejan, pero solo se estaran recuperando un poco para poder seguir contigo. Ten fe... mucha gente se recupera y esa recuperacion es el mas inmenso premio que y agradecimiento que puedes ofrecer a quienes te quieren. Rendirte les hundiria para siempre, es un golpe del que no se recuperaran jamas... la culpa y el dolor por lo que sentiran como una traicion (suya hacia ti, no tuya hacia ellos) les acompañaria el resto de sus vidas.
Mi chica no era ya solo mi chica... era "mi hija", yo luchaba por ella como lo haria un padre por una hija enferma y el sentimiento de derrota vital que me queda ahora me impedira PARA SIEMPRE volver a ser quien fui.
Eso es lo que queda... y eso no es lo que quieres para quienes te aman. Hazles honor LUCHANDO, AGUANTANDO... se que es duro y que a veces parece imposible, pero muchos lo logran. Se de esos muchos, por ti y por ellos.

Ellos ni quieren ni pueden ser mas felices sin ti. Ellos quieren, pueden y necesitan ser felices contigo... estes bien, mal o regular. Tu eres su razon para vivir.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Muchas gracias, pero nadie mejor que yo sabe lo que hizo mal o no suficientemente bien, lo que hizo sin deber hacerlo o lo que no hizo debiendo haberlo hecho... y ya se que a cosa pasada cambian las perspectivas, pero tener algo de conciencia, amar alguien durante 20 años y cuidar de ese alguien durante los ultimos 10, crea sentimientos que no escuchan ni a la razon ni a la psiquiatria.
Mi deuda es y sera eterna, ademas de impagable.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Gracias, pero para esto no hay consuelo. La herida cierra, pero la cicatriz queda para siempre.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Gracias.

Ya pase por terapias hace años, cuando sufri un trastorno ansioso-depresivo adaptativo por todo esto... entonces me enseñaron a "flotar" sobre esas adversidades y flote... flote demasiado. Si no hubiese flotado tanto quiza hubiese seguido siendo severo con el control pese a las inmensas broncas y vejaciones verbales y hasta agresiones fisicas que a veces sufria por hacerlo (quien sepa deTLP sabe de que hablo).
Viendo lo que ha pasado por flotar, ahora preferiria haber seguido sumergido.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Lo se... es una "bipolaridad repentina de alta frecuencia", por decirlo de alguna forma y es dificil.

Quedate con una idea que es real... a menudo quienes se alejen de ti o se te enfrenten no lo hacen porque no les importes o quieran hacerte daño, simplemente creen que es lo que neceisitas, que eso te hara reaccionar y mejorar. Se equivocan, pero la mayoria no lo hacen por mala fe sino con buenas intenciones, como el entrenador duro que insulta a sus discipulos para sacarles la mala leche y superarse por orgullo. Quieren que mejores y lo hacen mal, pero no te odian.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Cuanto lamento tanto daño. Usa tu dolor para transformarlo en ansia de venganza y VIVE Y LUCHA por conseguirla y demostrarles a todos que tu eres mas fuerte que todos ellos juntos. Haz de su daño tu razon para vivir y devolverselo y una vez devuelto, sube al sitio mas alto, observa todo lo que, pese a todo, has conseguido, siente orgullo y sigue tu camino con el orgullo del vencedor.


----------



## cujo (15 May 2022)

Hay un gif por ahí de jony deep haciendo ojitos con la psiquiatra buenorra q dijo q la amber esta estaba como una regadera , q es bastante gracioso


----------



## BigJoe (15 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo una pasada, los abogados de ella están haciendo el ridículo a lo bestia. Aquí el abogado Rottenborn protestando una pregunta que hizo él mismo:



Esto creo que ya se ha hablado pero no es que sus abogados sean malos, es lo que tiene no ser honesta con ellos y tener una historia compartida detrás, que les dejás con el culo al aire.


----------



## V. R. N (15 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Alejandro Romero, un recepcionista del Eastern Columbia Building
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del tío conduciendo mientras le hacen preguntas en un juicio es de traca y esa juez con esa pinta de bollera que dice que no había visto algo así antes me sorprende un poco.....
Creo que aquí todo el mundo sabe que la tía está como un tambor, miente y actúa y que él es inocente. Pero da muy mal rollo por otro lado porque el pelaje de la situación con respecto a juicios de género es que pierden los tíos.
Este actor era mi ídolo de quinceañera y verlo así perseguido, humillado, calumniado y atosigado me hace cabrear bastante.
Era un alfa de los de verdad, una mirada de lobo, una mandíbula perfecta, lenguaje corporal como Dios manda y carisma de macho, ¡vamos tío!!! ¡que te ha pachado!!! 
Pero si es que .......con las chavalas estas de ahora están todos vendidos, hay que salir corriendo si se acercan estas puercas modernas hombre


----------



## V. Crawley (15 May 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Esto creo que ya se ha hablado pero no es que sus abogados sean malos, es lo que tiene no ser honesta con ellos y tener una historia compartida detrás, que les dejás con el culo al aire.



Ella les habrá mentido, sin duda, pero unas cuantas horas buceando en las pruebas que ya eran públicas por aquel entonces y sabrían perfectamente que ella miente.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

No hablaba de venganzas a lo John Wick ni Columbine... hablaba de resarcirte en lo posible por vias legales y/o tratando que jamas tuviesen esa paz de espiritu que a ti te quitaron. Nada que empeorase tu situacion sino algo que te sirviese de meta para seguir adelante con un objetivo y que una vez logrado, usases esa lucha como ejemplo propio de superacion para lo sucesivo.


----------



## Busher (15 May 2022)

Yo trate de ayudar a mi mujer (no estabamOS casados pero FUE ES Y SERA MI MUJER) con su fobia social. No lo logre.


----------



## V. Crawley (15 May 2022)

Que yo sepa, esos audios los aportan ellos mismos, para los juicios, y luego se pueden descargar en las webs de los juzgados, algo así. Uno de los vídeos que puse tiene el link original. No creo que ninguno de los dos pueda protestar o intentar retirar esos audios de youtube.

Mira, en la web del condado de Fairfax tienes todo, este enlace es de algunas pruebas presentadas por Depp. No sé bien cómo va la web pero he probado a buscar "Depp vs Heard", "Depp plaintiff", cosas así, y salen un montón de enlaces con todo el papeleo, pruebas, fotos... del juicio: Home Page


----------



## flanagan (15 May 2022)

Pero si lo están retransmitiendo por la tv. Incluso en gangrena 3, que ha debido comprar la exclusiva, mete alguna morcilla de esto a diario.


----------



## cujo (15 May 2022)

Lo ve en un reels de instagram pero no lo consigo encontrar .
La psiquiatra está de pam y moja ... y juraría q jonhy a mojado pan


----------



## V. Crawley (16 May 2022)

No entro en ese gulag, así que no sé a qué te refieres.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (16 May 2022)




----------



## PonteDeRodillas (16 May 2022)

>"She is begging for global humiliation," Depp's text said.

>"She is going to get it. I'm going to need your texts from San Francisco brother ... I'm sorry to even ask ... but *she sucked Mollusk's crooked dick* and he gave her some shitty lawyers."

*Wolanski told the court "Mollusk" was a reference to Elon Musk, the billionaire Tesla co-founder.

>"I have no mercy, no fear and not an ounce of emotion or what I thought was love for this gold-digging, low-level, dime-a-dozen, mushy, pointless, dangling, overused flappy fish market," Depp's message continued.

>"*I'm so happy she wants to go to fight this out. She will hit the wall hard*.

>"And I cannot wait to have this waste of a cum-guzzler out of my life. She will hit the wall hard.

>"I met a fucking sublime little Russian here ... which made me realise that time I blew on the 50-cent stripper ... I would not touch her with a goddamn glove.

>"I can only hope that karma kicks in and takes the gift of breath from her. Sorry man, but now I will stop at nothing."


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (16 May 2022)




----------



## BogadeAriete (17 May 2022)

Locadelcoño límite, son gostosas de follar, pero para un rato, a los 3 o 4 meses te la lían. Lo digo por experiencia


----------



## skan (17 May 2022)

A mí lo que me parece una tomadura de pelo son los jurados populares, gente que va sin ganas, asustada por si los amigos del acusado se vengan, fácilmente manipulables...
La justicia debe impartirla un juez, un profesional.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (17 May 2022)

Resumen de la sesión: ¡Protesto! Se admite ¡Protesto! Se admite ¡Protesto! Se admite ¡Protesto! Se admite ¡Protesto! Se admite ¡Protesto! Se admite


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (18 May 2022)

Joder, vaya par de dos. Espero que la Camille no se acabe juntando con Depp cuando ganen, los drogatas famosos nunca se recuperan.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 May 2022)




----------



## Chulita (23 May 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Quien todavía se crea que este juicio es "de verdad", está bastante atontado.



Es acojonante como algunas personas que considero cultas, woke y para nada retrasadas patinan con esto y se lo truñan enterito y sin rechistar. Me pregunto si, en realidad lo saben, y se lo toman como mero entretenimiento. Pero es que no le veo que podrían verle de ocioso. Me deja muy mal cuerpo esto.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (23 May 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Es acojonante como algunas personas que considero cultas, woke y para nada retrasadas patinan con esto y se lo truñan enterito y sin rechistar. Me pregunto si, en realidad lo saben, y se lo toman como mero entretenimiento. Pero es que no le veo que podrían verle de ocioso. Me deja muy mal cuerpo esto.



Me pasa lo mismo, tía. Conozco gente a la que tengo por muy inteligente y destacada, nada borrega, que se cree a pies juntillas todo este tipo de mierdas. No sé si debe ser para equilibrar el asunto o qué onda, pero vamos, que la vida cada vez es más culebrón - videojuego y ya casi no puedo tomármela en serio. Jooooooder...


----------



## V. Crawley (24 May 2022)

Bueno, pues al súcubo le quedan cuatro horas y a Depp le quedan dieciséis. Sin contar la hora y media de los alegatos finales, que eso va aparte del tiempo que tienen para exponer cada uno su caso. Se supone que este viernes hacen los alegatos finales y el jurado se retira a deliberar. No sé si hoy empieza Depp con sus testigos para las refutaciones, o si el súcubo agotará las cuatro horas que le quedan haciendo subir al estrado a más mercenarios incompetentes como ayer, que fue una risión y fueron todos metódicamente destruidos por Vasquez y Dennison. En serio, entre el psiquiatra loco y la experta en Hollywood que no tenía ni puta idea de nada, la sensación que acaba teniendo uno es que Amber sólo ha conseguido encontrar a personajazos que suben a testificar lo que les pidan a cambio de 600 pavos por hora.

Aquí el pepsiquiatra, merece ver su intervención completa porque te descojonas con lo loco que está, hasta la jueza tiene que reñirle varias veces, y la gente en la sala flipando. Las reacciones de Depp son lo más.





La hejperta en Hollywood comparando la carrera de Amber con la de Jason Momoa, como que por culpa de Depp ella no cobra cincuenta millones por película. Vas a su IMDB y produjo cuatro cosas hace 20 años, y no tiene ni puta idea de lo que pasa en Hollywood, ni siquiera sabía nada de Robert Pattinson, no me jodas, el tío ha estado en 2 franquicias hiper taquilleras y es Batman. Una inútil de la ostia, eso sí, con mucho desparpajo en el estrado, se ve que vive de eso, de "testificar" como "experta" mierdas ridícula que no se cree ni el gato del alguacil. Además destripó en directo la trama de Aquaman 2    O sea, por mí que Amber se gaste las cuatro horas que le quedan subiendo al estrado a personajes de estos, que nos lo pasamos bien.

Y bueno, el contrainterrogatorio que le hizo Camille Vasquez al súcubo, menuda masacre, eso da para un hilo entero, básicamente su estrategia era hacerle preguntas para que mintiese, y entonces ponerle una prueba (siempre de ella misma, audio, fotos, declaraciones anteriores...) que desmontaba esa mentira. La gente que entiende de estas cosas dice que fue ejemplar, lo único que veo (desde la barra del bar) es que no improvisó nada, ella iba con sus preguntas fijadas y no se salía de ellas, y hubo momentos en los que podía haber aprovechado respuestas que daba Amber, pero no, seguía con su guión. Aún así, enormemente catártico y disfrutable, la dejó como lo que es, una mentirosa, un mal bicho, una codiciosa, una loca vengativa y una cínica. Y una puta. Que uno de sus propios testigos admitió que metió a más de treinta tíos en su casa por la noche cuando Depp estaba de viaje por trabajo.

Y no sólo Vasquez se merendó a la bicha sin despeinarse, es que luego, en el re-direct (que es cuando le vuelven a interrogar sus propios abogados para arreglar un poco el daño que pueda haber causado el interrogatorio del enemigo), Vasquez se puso a protestar todas las preguntas de la abogada, y la jueza le dio la razón prácticamente en todas, la abogada de Amber acabó rindiéndose, y puede decirse que en realidad no hubo re-direct, Vasquez lo torpedeó de principio a fin. Menuda diva la panchi.

Grandes momentos que disfruté en especial:

Amber obligada a admitir que no donó los 7 millones de dólares del divorcio a entidades benéficas. Aquí se ve el tipo de manipuladora que es, haciéndole luz de gas al jurado para que crean que donar y comprometer es lo mismo. Digno de ver.



Amber grabada escapándosele que fue ella quien alertó a los medios cuando pidió su orden de alejamiento contra Johnny. Por supuesto, niega que en esa grabación se le escapase nada. Lo suyo es negar, y negar, y tratar de distraer, todo el tiempo, es una mentirosa compulsiva. Y de bonus, miente al decir que es mentira que le detuvieron por agredir a su ex pareja, con lo cual ahora pueden llamar a los polis que la detuvieron. Ahí Camille le tendió una trampa, y Amber picó. Hay un abogado en youtube que explica cómo fue la trampa, si a alguien le interesa se lo busco.



Ya comentaré más cosas porque fue brutal.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (24 May 2022)

Puede ser la dentadura, hay viejos que tienen la manía de jugar con ella en la boca.


----------



## V. Crawley (24 May 2022)

Lo del riesgo no lo sabemos. Y puede que también metiera tías en casa, no me quedé con el detalle. Pero bueno, una aficionada en comparación a Lindsay Lohan y su lista de 150 tíos que se pasó por el mejillón. Uno de ellos Evan Peters, por cierto. Qué perraca. Y James Franco no podía faltar, acostarse con ese tío debe de ser como lamer el suelo de los baños de una estación de buses. También se petó a Joaquim Phoenix, a Heath Ledger, a Ryan Phillippe...


----------



## Nefersen (25 May 2022)

¿En serio a Jason Momoa le pagan 50 millones por peli? 
El mundo está totalmente loco.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (25 May 2022)

No siempre es posible ponerse implantes dentales, hay enfermedades en las que se desaconseja o puede que los huesos maxilares estén tan deteriorados que el implante no tenga donde agarrarse.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (25 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿En serio a Jason Momoa le pagan 50 millones por peli?
> El mundo está totalmente loco.



En el mundo del arte se lava dinero inflando los precios/sueldos de forma artificial.

Es más común que se haga algún reportaje sobre esto usando de ejemplo cuadros o "arte" moderno; pero ya saldrá algún periodista con cojones que desvele que pasa lo mismo en Hollywood.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Bueno, pues ayer y hoy han pasado muchas cosas, la mayoría buenas para la gente de bien.

Ayer la jueza desestimó la petición del equipo Depp para sobreseer la contrademanda de la bicha, al parecer es costumbre pedirlo, también lo pidió (y fue desestimado) el abogado de la bicha cuando el equipo Depp terminó con sus testigos. La bicha ya había terminado con sus propios testigos, así que era el turno de Depp de pedir el sobreseimiento.

Después empezaron a desfilar los testigos de las refutaciones. Vino un psiquiatra que dejó por los suelos al psiquiatra loco de ella, volvió el abogado que es experto en contratos para películas a confirmar que la bicha no ha perdido nada por culpa de Depp, que es simplemente una actriz mala y que no tiene tirón. Luego también vino un experto en redes sociales que explicó con datos cómo el público no tiene simpatía por Amber (una cosa que se llama Q score, que mide básicamente la popularidad, ella está debajo de la media en todo lo bueno, y encima de la media en todo lo malo, desde mucho antes de que Waldman hablase mal de ella, cosa que tiró por los suelos los argumentos de su contrademanda). Y fue MARAVILLOSA la declaración de Hamada, el presidente de las películas DC de la Warner, a desmontar lo que quedaba de los argumentos de la bicha en su contrademanda. Básicamente dijo que todo lo que ella había dicho era mentira. Ni querían cogerla para más pelis, ni tenía un papel importante en Aquaman 2, ni les importó un carallo lo que dijo Waldman, y que si no les gusta y no la vuelven a coger es porque no tiene química con Momoa (una forma delicada de decir que es una actriz de mierda). Además dijo que el director de la peli no la quería para Aquaman 2, cosa que Amber se hartó de decir por ahí que el director luchaba para tenerla. Básicamente, el jefazo de la Warner la dejó con el culo al aire y de propina supongo que no volverá a trabajar en su vida para la Warner, Hulio. Un gran día, sí.

Lo único que fue decepcionante fue el testimonio de Jennifer Howell, ex jefa y ex amiga de Whitney Heard, la hermana pequeña de Amber. Jennifer acogió a Whitney en su casa porque ésta tenía pánico de Amber y sus ataques violentos de ira. Y Jennifer sabe todo lo que fue contándole Whitney en aquellos tiempos, que Whitney tenía miedo de que Amber matase a Johnny, y que una vez tuvo que meterse en medio de Amber y Johnny porque Amber le iba a tirar a él por las escaleras.

El caso es que Howell no pudo declarar nada de eso al final porque es "de oídas, rumoreh", y eso la jueza Azkarate lo lleva excesivamente a rajatabla. Podían haber impugnado el testimonio de Whitney con el de Howell, porque Whitney claramente está perjurando por miedo a la psicópata de su hermana. Pero bueno. Así quedó, xa foi. No sé si tendrá remedio eso. Esperábamos una cosa explosiva y se quedó en nada, fue la única decepción del día.

Y otro testigo CLAVE fue el dueño de un parque cuqui de caravanas. Amber contó en su testimonio que pasaron unos días en ese parque, con amigas de ella, y que Johnny se puso celoso y agresivo con una chica que se acercó a Amber, que le dijo "¿Sabes cuánta presión hace falta para romper la muñeca de una persona?", y que luego se llevó a Amber a su caravana, destrozó todo el sitio y a ella le pegó y le metió los dedos en el toto para buscar cocaína. Bueno. Pues llega el dueño del parque, que estuvo con ellos todo ese tiempo, y contó la verdad: que Amber estaba por ahí drogadísima con sus amigas y Johnny se puso a tocar la guitarra con alguna gente que había allí, y llegó Amber celosa de que él no estuviera por ella y se lo llevó a la caravana para montarle una bronca. Que Depp parecía asustado, y ella muy agresiva. Y que sí, hubo daños en la caravana: un aplique roto cuya reposición costó la friolera de 62 dólares. O sea, ese testigo destrozó todo lo que dijo la bicha. Ese testimonio fue estupendo.

Y hoy fue un día muy interesante. La bicha, después de deleitarnos durante 21 días de juicio con sus caretos de víctima aterrorizada y aún con estrés post traumático, dejó caer su careta y se pasó el día poniendo sonrisitas de hija de puta y burlándose de Johnny mientras él volvía a declarar.

Tal que así:







Gracias por enseñarle al jurado abiertamente la clase de hija de la gran puta que eres, Amber.

Y bueno, la primera ostia fue que la propia Kate Moss declaró por videoconferencia que Johnny nunca le tiró por las escaleras, como ha insinuado varias veces la bicha. Que ella un día en un hotel resbaló, se cayó por las escaleras y Johnny corrió a cogerla en brazos, la llevó a su habitación y llamó a los médicos. El careto de la bicha mientras declaró Moss era de reventadísima.

También volvió la celebradísima Doctora Curry, una psicóloga guapísima y súper competente que dejó fatal a la psicóloga pelofrito jenárica de la bicha. Explicó con pelos y señales todos los errores metodológicos de la jenara y dejó caer unas cuantas perlas maravillosas sobre la verdadera personalidad de Amber. La abogada de Amber no hizo más que el ridículo después, en el contrainterrogatorio, su única estrategia fue intentar atacar a la testigo porque cuando la contrató el equipo de Depp, la entrevistaron en casa de él y al final acabaron cenando allí. Como si su único afán fuese alternar con famosos. Ya había hecho el ridículo con el tema de las magdalenas la primera vez que Curry declaró, pero se ve que aún le quedaban ganas de hacer más el ridi. Y no podía atacar a Curry por otro lado porque sus informes son muchísimo más sólidos y creíbles que los de la jenara pelofrito.

Ilustro. Pepsicóloga jenárica, la doctora Hughes:







Y la doctora Curry, prácticamente perfecta en todo:







Después del BAÑACO que le metió la Curry al bando del MAL, fue el momento de que Johnny volviese al estrado. No tenían por qué, pero volvieron a llamarle. Subió, habló bastante bien aclarando cosas que habían quedado pendientes, le preguntaron por temas que habían salido después de que él declarase, y todo bastante bien. Pero luego le contrainterrogó Rottenborn y le metió muchísima caña, Johnny perdió un poco la compostura, y se puso a la defensiva. Creo que algunos de los mensajes de móvil que le enseñaron, y que él negaba haber escrito, es cierto que no son suyos, eran incoming en su teléfono, pero el equipo del MAL es marrullero, porque la verdad no les asiste. Luego le enseñaron un mensaje que él sí escribió, a un amigo, (después de que ella le hubiese acusado de todas esas burradas) poniendo a Amber de lo que es, una cerda asquerosa y una pécora, y llamando Mollusk a Elon Musk, un mensaje para grabar en una placa de oro, Johnny es un poeta hasta para decir burradas. Lo mejor fueron los falsos pucheritos que ponía la otra mientras Rottenborn leía el mensaje en voz alta "esa stripper de 50 céntimos polifollada sorbelefas", "le chupó la polla torcida a Mollusk y él le consiguió unos abogaduchos", una maravilla. Muy divertido. Mensaje que aprobaría el ático burbujista en su totalidad.

Aquí la obra de arte:







Luego en el re-direct arreglaron un poco el daño que Rottenborn había hecho, y siguieron con nuevos testigos. Vino un experto en metadatos que demostró que las fotos de los supuestos moratones de Amber no eran fiables y había pruebas de manipulación. Los abogados del MAL hicieron lo que pudieron por intentar retorcer la narrativa pero bueno, es que si una tía dice que le han pegado palizas, le han pegado cabezazos en la cara, que le han violado con una botella provocándole una hemorragia vaginal, que le han arrastrado por un mar de cristales de botellas rotas, que le han arrancado el pelo de cuajo, y luego para demostrarlo sólo enseña fotos de una rojez en la mejilla, y no hay ni un solo informe médico de nada de lo que ella cuenta, pues es que ni importa si la foto es legítima o no, es que la ausencia de pruebas de agresión canta por soleares.

Y qué más. Ay sí, declaró la policía que detuvo a Amber antes de estar con Johnny, porque agredió en un aeropuerto a una tal Tahsa, que era su pareja en esa época. Pero había muchas limitaciones técnicas para ese testimonio.

Y la ESTRELLA del día fue Morgan Tremaine, el gemelo bueno perdido de Draco Malfoy, que antes trabajaba para TMZ, el medio de comunicación que publicó el vídeo de Johnny pegando portazos en la cocina y poniéndose una MEGA PINT. Amber ha declarado bajo juramento que ella no les vendió esa cinta. TMZ intentó que no permitiesen declarar a ese testigo, pero la jueza les mandó a pastar, y el tío pudo declarar. No dijo explícitamente que ella les había mandado el vídeo, para no tener problemas con su NDA, pero contó que el vídeo les llegó por dropbox y que en quince minutos ya le habían puesto la marca de agua y estaba listo para publicar: blanco y en botella, sólo la persona que ostenta el copyright, la persona que lo grabó, puede darles tan rápido los derechos de copyright. El equipo del súcubo estaba que se subía por las paredes. Y el tío un fenómeno, no se dejó torear por la abogada de Amber, le metió un zasca buenísimo:



A ver mañana, a la bicha le queda una hora, y a Depp siete, pero no creo que las use todas, no tengo ni idea de cuál es el plan de mañana.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Se rumorea que la bicha va a subir otra vez a testificar hoy. La cosa es que cuando acaben las refutaciones de Depp, empiezan las refutaciones de la bicha, de su contrademanda, pero está (que yo sepa) exclusivamente limitado a eso, a las declaraciones de Waldman. Su equipo sólo tiene una hora restante, y el equipo del BIEN tiene siete horas, así que, si sube la bicha, exijo un cross de Camille de no menos de dos horas restregándole por la cara todos los datos que desmienten su contrademanda.

Además, el equipo del MAL ha pedido a la jueza que cuando se dé el veredicto, impida que el jurado pueda hablar con nadie a la salida del juzgado. ¿Alguien sabe por qué puede ser eso? Si ya está el veredicto dado, ¿qué más les da? 

Ah, una cosa, que el otro día hablaba con el forero @xavik sobre si se podía o no protestar cuando estás tú preguntando. Yo creía que no porque cuando lo hizo Rottenborn, la jueza le dijo "pero ke dise loko si tú hicieste la pregunta", pero cuando Camille demolió a la bicha, hubo un par de momentos en los que protestó mientras la bicha contestaba, y la jueza lo admitió. Así que no sé. No entiendo la diferencia, por qué a Rottenborn le dijo eso. Pero vamos, me como el owned, porque es como tú decías, xavik. A ver si encuentro alguna explicación de por qué a Rottenborn le dijo eso pero a Camille no. Sólo fueron un par de protestas, el resto de las veces que la respuesta era inapropiada, lo que pedía Camille era que quitasen de la transcripción partes de las respuestas.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

En el juicio sí, pero debe de estar diagnosticada de antes, porque ya hace años que tomaba antipsicóticos y en uno de los audios se oye a Johnny hablarle de eso, que tiene una personalidad borderline. Cosa que el equipo del MAL ha intentado usar para hacer ver como si la Curry hubiera diagnosticado eso para darle la razón a Johnny. Lo que sí me fijé cuando la bicha declaró, dijo que cuando el incidente de Australia, el médico Kipper quería darle una medicina, y que ella sólo quiso tomar un cuarto de la dosis. Evitó decir qué medicina era, y su intención al contar esto era dar a entender como que la tenían medio secuestrada y medicándola para que no se rebelase. La realidad se puede escuchar en la cinta que no se puede presentar en el juicio porque una de las personas que salen en el audio está muerta (Jerry Judge, jefe de seguridad de Johnny). Y la realidad es que la medicina era Seroquel, un antipsicótico. Y que ella miente, porque la enfermera tenía instrucciones para darle 50mg y la bicha sólo quiso 25mg, sale la enfermera contándoselo a Kipper en el audio. Pero la bicha usa el "por mí le daría 100mg" que dice Kipper a la enfermera (sólo estaban ellos dos en la habitación en ese momento) en la cinta, para aumentar el efecto dramático de "me drogaban". Hay que ser una clase muy especial de hija de puta para usar con ese cinismo la información de la cinta, la misma cinta en la que ella sale reconociendo que ella fue la que tiró la botella, sale taconeando (con los pies supuestamente rajados de cristales rotos), pidiendo perdón por reventarle el dedo a Johnny, y reconociendo que se tomó varias drogas esa noche. Es un auténtico bicho, no conoce límites, no conoce la vergüenza, su desprecio por la verdad es increíble. Pienso en el pobre bebé que tiene y se me rompe el corazón, esa niña va a tener una vida de mierda con ese monstruo como madre.

Pues claro, es que la tele es para subnormales y para intentar subnormalizar a quien la vea. No veas la tele, que te pudre el cerebro.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Yo vivo en una aldea gallega a media hora de cualquier civilización. Y no me aburro nunca, y no veo la tele. Hay millones de cosas que puedes hacer. Millones. Ver la tele es darle a la mente basura vacía y adictiva, te acostumbras a que te metan en la cabeza lo que toque, no tienes el control de lo que ves, te hacen pensar en lo que ellos quieren, y a fuerza de cientos de horas de tele, acaban distorsionando, quieras o no, tu percepción de las cosas. La tele sólo hay que encenderla para ponerse algo que uno ha decidido ver. Una película, una serie, un concierto, un documental, un videojuego, la boda de tu prima, lo que sea. Pero ver programación mainstream es devastador para la cabeza, te lo digo en serio. Aunque uno crea que no.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Búscate hobbies, hombre. Así a bote pronto, formas de pasar el tiempo que se me ocurren: deportes y ejercicios varios, leer, sembrar y cuidar plantitas de maceta, aprender algún idioma, aprender caligrafía, jugar a videojuegos, hacer manualidades (dioramas, cartonaje, modelado, distintos tipos de encuadernación...), dibujo, pintura, estudiar algo que te pueda ser útil en un futuro, aprender a restaurar muebles, ver series y películas, hacer journaling, escribir ficción o cosas autobiográficas, o incluso algo de no ficción relacionado con una disciplina que te interese, cartearte con el Unabomber, aprender a tocar algún instrumento...

O sea, si tienes cerebro, manos e internet, es incomprensible aburrirse. Y si puedes invertir algo de dinero en las aficiones, pues aún mejor. No dejes tu cerebro y tu tiempo en manos de esos hijos de satán de la tele. Eso es lo más importante. Cualquier cosa va a ser mejor que eso.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

¿Aburrimiento o perecilla? Ya sé que uno no puede controlar ciertas cosas cuando padece algún problema, pero hombre, al menos pon un esfuerzo de intentar algo, que muchas veces lo difícil es ponerse, es más fácil sentarse a que te entretengan que coger y ponerse a hacer alguna actividad, pero la tele no te va a hacer ningún bien, no existen terapias de ver la tele, existen terapias de hacer actividades, ocupar la mente y aprender cosas. Y vamos a dejar de offtopiquear, que va a venir Amber y nos va a dar un botellazo en la cabeza por robarle el foco.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

El Unambomber forero, pues oye, si existiese Burbuja en esa época, no te digo que no         

Ala, mira, con esto tienes para entretenerte un rato, que la historia del Unabomber es muy interesante. 



Hay una serie en Netflix sobre él, está muy bien, la verdad, me sorprendió, se llama Manhunt.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Empezamos el penúltimo día con un médico que habla sobre el dedo de Johnny para refutar al médico de la defensa. En teoría en la lista de testigos iba a haber también un patólogo forense y una azafata de vuelo que desmentiría una de las historietas de Amber, pero están diciendo que este señor es el último testigo. Si es así, puede que la próxima persona en subir al estrado sea Amber. Hoy va otra vez con una cortinilla de pelo que le tapa todo el lado izquierdo de la cara, qué hortera es, dios.

Ahora empieza el cross examination del equipo del MAL. A ver cómo retuercen las cosas. Y saben que están mintiendo porque la verdad de lo ocurrido está en esa cinta, están intentando engañar al jurado en toda su puta cara, que esto sea posible dice mucho de lo injusto que es el sistema. Todos tenemos acceso a esa cinta, excepto los que más deberían tener acceso a ella. Es de locos.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

La bicha en el estrado y Camille acaba de empezar el cross. Por Dios que la machaque.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Le metió caña pero ha sabido a poco, y ha acabado de forma abrupta. Ahora está Rottenborn haciendo el re-direct.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 May 2022)

Se acabó, todos para casa, mañana los alegatos finales, y el martes por la mañana empieza el jurado a deliberar.

Camille consiguió cabrearla hasta hacerle admitir que ella escribió el OpEd para joder a Johnny. También quedó bastante claro que o todos mienten o es Amber (y su camarilla de sanguijuelas) quien miente. Hubo más cosas, volveré a escuchar con calma y si a alguien le interesa lo comento más en profundidad.


----------



## MasMax (26 May 2022)

tol bacalao esta vendio


----------



## Nefersen (27 May 2022)

Mi previsión:

Se desestiman ambas demandas por falta de fundamento. Amber no cometió difamación al declarar que era victima de maltrato, ni el Op-ed es la causa de la falta de contratos de Johnny, dado que su decadencia había empezado mucho antes.

Por su parte, no se ha demostrado que Depp haya causado problemas en la carrera de la actriz.

Todos para casa y los dos equipos de abogados embolsándose 20 millones de dólares.

Eso sí, probablemente la carrera de Amber, tanto como actriz como la de puta de lujo, se ha acabado. Y a Depp le quedan un par de películas B antes de jubilarse. Quizá, y es mucho suponer, una sexta de Piratas para matar al personaje.


----------



## Roquete (27 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mi previsión:
> 
> Se desestiman ambas demandas por falta de fundamento. Amber no cometió difamación al declarar que era victima de maltrato, ni el Op-ed es la causa de la falta de contratos de Johnny, dado que su decadencia había empezado mucho antes.
> 
> ...



Probablemente, o incluso puede que gane ella pero, moralmente y ante el público, ha ganado él (incluso ante muchas personas que antes pensaban que era culpable).

Creo que este es el motivo de que forzaran que el juicio fuera televisado.

Y gracias a televisarlo él, a cambio de mucha pasta y cosa que no puede hacer cualquiera, se lleva el gustazo de haber expuesto la locura, la mentira desenfrenada y el narcisismo repugnante de una tía que se hacía pasar por "pro derechos" (de hecho era embajadora de la causa) de las mujeres maltratadas.


----------



## Nefersen (27 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y gracias a televisarlo él, a cambio de mucha pasta y cosa que no puede hacer cualquiera,



¿Cómo fue esa decisión de televisarlo? ¿A él le pagaron por ello o tuvo que pagar? No sé nada al respecto.


----------



## Roquete (27 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cómo fue esa decisión de televisarlo? ¿A él le pagaron por ello o tuvo que pagar? No sé nada al respecto.



Se llevaron el caso (el equipo de Johny) por distintos motivos (uno de ellos la ley anti-slapp, que no sé qué es pero que, tal vez, hubiera hecho imposible el juicio).

No sé si el poder televisarlo es uno de esos motivos, pero ese juzgado y en Virginia (que es donde están -aunque ellos viven en Los Angeles) permite que se audio e imagen sean grabadas.

Los abogados han sido muy listos al forzar que fuera televisado. La gente dice que es un circo que han montado, pero, en mi opinión, forma parte de la restitución del nombre, fama y honor de Johny Depp.

Ella no quería que fuera televisado...lógico ¿has visto la cantidad de odio hacia ella que han generado sus intervenciones? Ha quedado retratada y se ha dado voz (e imagen) al hecho de que ciertas mujeres son capaces de mentir hasta la naúsea para destruir a los hombres que fueron su pareja.

Edito: Y otra cosa. No solo ella ha quedado retratada, todos los testigos que ha llevado la defensa son ridículos y se nota que mienten, mientras que los testigos y expertos llevados por Johny eran cabales, parecían honestos y sabían contrarrestar las imbecilidades dichas por testigos y expertos de la defensa.


----------



## V. Crawley (27 May 2022)

Pues yo pongo aquí mi apuesta: Él va a ganar. Y a lo mejor le dan 7 millones. Más no creo, porque ella no tiene cómo ganarlos ya, su carrera está acabada.

Y la contrademanda de ella siempre ha sido completamente ridícula, no merece ni comentarla.


----------



## Ratona001 (29 May 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Lo peor es que estamos copiando ese sistema



Yo estuve enganchadisima al juicio de la Maje


----------



## terraenxebre (29 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo estuve enganchadisima al juicio de la Maje



Deberías preguntarte el motivo...

Probablemente puro morbo del comportamiento e intentar comprender que le pasaba por la cabeza...

Ya le digo yo que no es bueno empatizar con creadores/as de desgracias


----------



## Roquete (31 May 2022)

Pero si los del jurado se tenían que leer un tochazo insoportable. No creo que den la sentencia hoy.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

No, no se sabe cuándo darán el veredicto.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

PUes algo les darán, como aquí, pero no suficiente como para compensar el aburrimiento extremo de semanas de testimonios insoportables de gente que tiene muchísimo más dinero que ellos. Y, encima, se tienen que leer la documentación y alcanzar un veredicto relativo que determina "la verdad".

Los del jurado son las verdaderas víctimas de todo esto ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Pero en ese caso juzgaban un asesinato ¿no?. Es más apasionado.

De todas formas, supongo que los miembros se divertirán ahora más (luchando entre ellos, que en eso sí se parecerá a "12 hombres sin piedad") que durante el juicio. 
Aunque ver los falsos lloros y las barbaridades que dijo ella (que parecían de novela) no tuvo precio.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (1 Jun 2022)

Pues precisamente en esa había uno que estaba hasta los cojones y quería votar lo que fuera con tal de llegar a su partido.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

30 dólares al día.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

A las 9 tenemos el veredicto. Joder, tengo algo de nervios y todo.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡Quedan segundos para el veredicto!!!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Están a segundos de decirlo. Amber está en el juzgado, Johny no ha ido.

Busca Popcorned planet en youtube, ahí está en directo. Y supongo que en otros sitios!!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Madre mía...se está poniendo difícil la cosa.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Sí, cutrecillo a más no poder...y encima no han revisado el documento antes de entregárselo a la jueza.

Yo creo que alguien ha pagado para mantener la tensión.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

¡¡Sí, en eso estaba pensando ¡jajajajaja!.

El Molusco ha resultado ser el mayor pagafantas de la historia.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

A mí me da igual la cara (bueno, excepto sus pupilas demasiado pequeñas), pero que esté financiando a la loca y que esté loco por ella lo ha dejado, para mí, en la mierda para siempre.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

¡jajajaja!, perdona, yo me refería al iris, que es más pequeño que lo normal.

Pero me muero de la risa con lo del adderall.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Madre mía, pero si eso es para gente con Deficit por atención.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡ya van!!!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

25 dólares?!!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡¡HA GANADOOOO!!!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

No, a la contrademanda de ella están diciendo ahora: no, no, no, no.

¡¡¡Bieeeeennn!!!


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, a la contrademanda de ella están diciendo ahora: no, no, no, no.
> 
> ¡¡¡Bieeeeennn!!!



Excepto a varias cosas...ella ha ganado un poquito (pero muy poquito)


----------



## No al NOM (1 Jun 2022)

17 millones?


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> 17 millones?



Menos los dos para ella. Es que ella estaba "contrademandando" y ha ganado 2 millones. Pero no sé exactamente qué y cómo.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Madre mía!


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

Para él la razón en todos los elementos de su demanda, y le dan 10 millones de compensación más 5 millones de daños. Para la torda, inexplicablemente, la razón en un elemento de su contrademanda, 2 millones de compensación y 0 de daños. Como en Virginia, el tope para daños es de 350.000$, al final a Depp le quedan 8.350.000$.

No entiendo cómo le han dado la razón a ella si esos tweets ni siquiera los escribió Depp, sino Waldman, su abogado, y en ningún caso se ha probado que Depp le mandó decir eso a Waldman. Pero bueno. El caso es que la VERDAD y el BIEN han ganado. Ahora sería la polla que Depp donase al Hospital Infantil de Los Ángeles los 7 millones del acuerdo de divorcio. A la ACLU que le den por culo, que fueron los que ayudaron a la cerda a escribir el artículo difamatorio.

Por lo que se lee en el comunicado de la bicha, sigue en negación, ahora además de bítima de genaro es bítima de la libertad de expresión cercenada. Y habla de que en UK le dieron la razón al periódico y a ella. Sí reina, sobre todo porque perjuraste asegurando que habías dado los 7 millones al hospital y a la ACLU. Ahora la guinda va a ser que la empuren por perjurio en UK.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Para él la razón en todos los elementos de su demanda, y le dan 10 millones de compensación más 5 millones de daños. Para la torda, inexplicablemente, la razón en un elemento de su contrademanda, 2 millones de compensación y 0 de daños. Como en Virginia, el tope para daños es de 350.000$, al final a Depp le quedan 8.350.000$.
> 
> No entiendo cómo le han dado la razón a ella si esos tweets ni siquiera los escribió Depp, sino Waldman, su abogado, y en ningún caso se ha probado que Depp le mandó decir eso a Waldman. Pero bueno. El caso es que la VERDAD y el BIEN han ganado. Ahora sería la polla que Depp donase al Hospital Infantil de Los Ángeles los 7 millones del acuerdo de divorcio. A la ACLU que le den por culo, que fueron los que ayudaron a la cerda a escribir el artículo difamatorio.
> 
> Por lo que se lee en el comunicado de la bicha, sigue en negación, ahora además de bítima de genaro es bítima de la libertad de expresión cercenada. Y habla de que en UK le dieron la razón al periódico y a ella. Sí reina, sobre todo porque perjuraste asegurando que habías dado los 7 millones al hospital y a la ACLU. Ahora la guinda va a ser que la empuren por perjurio en UK.



Qué bien explicadito todo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Para él la razón en todos los elementos de su demanda, y le dan 10 millones de compensación más 5 millones de daños. Para la torda, inexplicablemente, la razón en un elemento de su contrademanda, 2 millones de compensación y 0 de daños. Como en Virginia, el tope para daños es de 350.000$, al final a Depp le quedan 8.350.000$.
> 
> No entiendo cómo le han dado la razón a ella si esos tweets ni siquiera los escribió Depp, sino Waldman, su abogado, y en ningún caso se ha probado que Depp le mandó decir eso a Waldman. Pero bueno. El caso es que la VERDAD y el BIEN han ganado. Ahora sería la polla que Depp donase al Hospital Infantil de Los Ángeles los 7 millones del acuerdo de divorcio. A la ACLU que le den por culo, que fueron los que ayudaron a la cerda a escribir el artículo difamatorio.
> 
> Por lo que se lee en el comunicado de la bicha, sigue en negación, ahora además de bítima de genaro es bítima de la libertad de expresión cercenada. Y habla de que en UK le dieron la razón al periódico y a ella. Sí reina, sobre todo porque perjuraste asegurando que habías dado los 7 millones al hospital y a la ACLU. Ahora la guinda va a ser que la empuren por perjurio en UK.



Yo creo que le han dado la razón en eso porque la abogada de ella Elaine hizo referencia a uno de los tweets y también porque en su último alegato ella llorosa (y sin lágrimas...lo habitual en ella) dijo que era un "ser humano" y solo quería que Johny Depp la dejara en paz.

Un par de falsas lágrimas llegan muy lejos.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo creo que le han dado la razón en eso porque la abogada de ella Elaine hizo referencia a uno de los tweets y también porque en su último alegato ella llorosa (y sin lágrimas...lo habitual en ella) dijo que era un "ser humano" y solo quería que Johny Depp la dejara en paz.
> 
> Un par de falsas lágrimas llegan muy lejos.



No, no se tragaron sus lágrimas, gente que estuvo allí de público contó que el jurado evitaba el contacto visual con ella, y que hasta alguna vez se les notaba que algo que ella decía les parecía fatal. Tengo que buscar información sobre el punto en el que le dieron la razón a ella, porque no estoy segura, pero creo que se debe a que ellos dieron credibilidad a testigos que en realidad estaban compinchados con ella para mentir sobre Johnny y así quedarse a vivir de gorra en los áticos que él tenía en el Eastern Columbia Building y ella le exigía en su demanda de divorcio. Hay muchísimas cosas que el jurado no sabe, porque no se han admitido muchas pruebas importantísimas, como el testimonio de Jennifer Howell, que confirma que Amber maltrataba a Johnny y a su hermana Whitney, o el audio de los sucesos posteriores a la amputación del dedo de Johnny en Australia, donde se demuestra que ella no había sido violada, ni destrozada en una paliza, y que ella admite que lo del dedo es culpa suya. Si te interesa, te enlazo un hilo de Reddit con la lista de todas las pruebas que no pudo ver el jurado. Si llegan a verlo todo, habrían pedido los 50 millones para él y no le habrían dado a ella ni los buenos días. Si yo fuera jurado, la verdad es que me indignaría muchísimo saber que se me han ocultado pruebas vitales para entender totalmente la situación. De todas formas, han hecho muy buen trabajo, con lo que tenían.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No, no se tragaron sus lágrimas, gente que estuvo allí de público contó que el jurado evitaba el contacto visual con ella, y que hasta alguna vez se les notaba que algo que ella decía les parecía fatal. Tengo que buscar información sobre el punto en el que le dieron la razón a ella, porque no estoy segura, pero creo que se debe a que ellos dieron credibilidad a testigos que en realidad estaban compinchados con ella para mentir sobre Johnny y así quedarse con la mayoría de los áticos que él tenía en el Eastern Columbia Building. Hay muchísimas cosas que el jurado no sabe, porque no se han admitido muchas pruebas importantísimas, como el testimonio de Jennifer Howell, que confirma que Amber maltrataba a Johnny y a su hermana Whitney, o el audio de los sucesos posteriores a la amputación del dedo de Johnny en Australia, donde se demuestra que ella no había sido violada, ni destrozada en una paliza, y que ella admite que lo del dedo es culpa suya. Si te interesa, te enlazo un hilo de Reddit con la lista de todas las pruebas que no pudo ver el jurado. Si llegan a verlo todo, habrían pedido los 50 millones para él y no le habrían dado a ella ni los buenos días. Si yo fuera jurado, la verdad es que me indignaría muchísimo saber que se me han ocultado pruebas vitales para entender totalmente la situación. De todas formas, han hecho muy buen trabajo, con lo que tenían.



¡Oh! lo de Howell fue tremendo...¿Por qué no se aceptó el testimonio de Jennifer Howell? De hecho, me sorprendió que no dijo nada sobre lo que la hermana le contó en su día. Es de lo más grave que he visto.

Sí, pásame el hilo de Reddit.

Es increíble que esas pruebas se hayan negado al jurado...¿qué razonamientos se han dado para negar que esas pruebas se presentaran?.

Yo tengo la teoría conspiranoica de que Elon Musk ha estado "ayudando" a Amber desde las sombras.


----------



## frenlib (1 Jun 2022)

JJAJAJAJAJAJA LAS FEMINISTAS NO PUEDEN CAER MÁS BAJO:


----------



## frenlib (1 Jun 2022)

Amber ya opinó sobre su derrota:


----------



## Diego Alatriste y Tenorio (1 Jun 2022)

Ya puede ir buscando otro puto sucio y gordo productor judio al que comerle la polla para ir recuperando esos 15 talegos.


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> JJAJAJAJAJAJA LAS FEMINISTAS NO PUEDEN CAER MÁS BAJO:



Muchas personas (hombres y mujeres) se han sentido representadas por este caso y están muy contentas de que él haya ganado.

De hecho, he visto muchos comentarios de gente que ha sufrido este tipo de abusos y decían que si él perdía, todas las víctimas de abuso perdían.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El juicio está siendo espectacular, no entiendo que no se esté siguiendo a tope en el foro, ayer empezó Amber a declarar, interrogada por su abogada, y es que está loquísima, inventando de todo, sobreactuando como en un culebrón barato, os lo recomiendo mucho.



Yo he estado siguiéndolo live casi todos los días.

Los días que no podía, por el horario, me veía los resúmenes o partes interesantes.


En mi opinión este ha sido el juicio de OJ Simpson de nuestra época.
No entiendo el desinterés que genera en burbuja y en la sociedad en general.

Vivo en Alemania... Le he comentado el caso a la gente y les interesaba entre 0 y nada.

Está claro que el interés de la gente por las cosas viene dictado por la televisión.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Oh! lo de Howell fue tremendo...¿Por qué no se aceptó el testimonio de Jennifer Howell? De hecho, me sorprendió que no dijo nada sobre lo que la hermana le contó en su día. Es de lo más grave que he visto.
> 
> Sí, pásame el hilo de Reddit.
> 
> ...



El testimonio de Howell se consideró "hearsay", porque ella no presenciaba las cosas directamente, sólo sabía lo que Whitney le contaba. La jueza es excesivamente quisquillosa. Me cae bien, y fue un puntazo por su parte hacer que el juicio fuera televisado, pero en algunas cosas hizo mal, la verdad. Cuando las normas perjudican que se sepa la verdad, es que no son buenas normas.

Musk (al que se veía con moratones en la cara cuando estaba con ella, también) parece que le pagó los abogados. Yo creo que ella tiene mierda de él, porque es una chantajista demostrada, y que él le pagó unos abogados que realmente no están especializados en estos temas, con la esperanza de que perdiese y así liberarse de sus amenazas. A partir de ahora, nadie le va a creer, eso es verdad, puede decir lo que sepa sobre Musk y nadie le creerá. En fin, teorías.

El hilo lo estoy buscando, está el sub de reddit colapsado ahora mismo celebrando la victoria, y ese hilo se ha debido de ir para el inframundo. Pero mientras lo busco, dejo aquí unos memes:


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Y aquí un pequeño collage de las reacciones de las taradas que apoyan a Amber:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - VLTRA BRVTAL : Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con : THE BEST IS YET TO COME | BOOOOOOOM


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vltra-brutal-johny-depp-reaction-termina-su-alegato-final-el-juicio-con-ambe-heard-con-the-best-is-yet-to-come-booooooom.1765423/#post-40896408 Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con : THE BEST IS YET TO COME...




www.burbuja.info






Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con :

THE BEST IS YET TO COME |



_*" the best is yet to come "*_






*Johnny Depp statement in full after winning defamation trial*









Johnny Depp statement in full after winning defamation trial


JOHNNY Depp has won his defamation case against ex-wife Amber Heard after a gruelling trial. What did the Hollywood A-lister say?




www.express.co.uk













Johnny Depp Says 'Best Is Yet To Come' After Being Awarded $15M In Amber Heard Defamation Trial


Amber Heard has been found liable for defamation in her and Johnny Depp's trial. A Virginia jury sided with the "Pirates of the Caribbean" star on Wednesday, finding that his ex-wife had defamed him with her 2018 op-ed in the Washington Post.




www.yahoo.com





_" THE WORLD IS A STAGE " ¡ RECORDAD ! xD_





*JOHNNY Depp has won his defamation case against ex-wife Amber 




*










Johnny Depp ‘Humbled’ After Winning Defamation Case Against Amber Heard: ‘The Best Is Yet To Come’


Johnny Depp celebrated his win against his ex-wife Amber Heard in the defamation trial with a lengthy statement, speaking about how his life changed after the allegations.




hollywoodlife.com


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Ya te digo, y los áticos son una pasada.

Yo de Allen sí creo en su inocencia totalmente. Pero de Polanski dudo, por el mero hecho de que a él no le canceló la purria satánica de Hollywood, a él le aplaudían de pie todos los que saben y callan que allí el abuso, sobre todo contra los niños actores, es el pan de cada día.


----------



## Roquete (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Y aquí un pequeño collage de las reacciones de las taradas que apoyan a Amber:



Madre mía, es que hay quien a pesar de la evidencia quiere creer solo lo que quiere creer.

Y ese mensaje: "In my opinion, the strongest evidence for Amber telling the truth is the existence of this court case in the first place"...¿no os sangran los ojos al leer eso?.


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Jun 2022)

El capitan Sparrow siempre gana. 
....


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Madre mía, es que hay quien a pesar de la evidencia quiere creer solo lo que quiere creer.
> 
> Y ese mensaje: "In my opinion, the strongest evidence for Amber telling the truth is the existence of this court case in the first place"...¿no os sangran los ojos al leer eso?.



Están completamente locas, o son Ambers que no quieren que nadie pueda quitarles la bala de plata que les da la victoria automática si quieren joder a un tío.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Están completamente locas, o son Ambers que no quieren que nadie pueda quitarles la bala de plata que les da la victoria automática si quieren joder a un tío.



Pues claro, es solo supremacismo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Y aquí un pequeño collage de las reacciones de las taradas que apoyan a Amber:



Es una pena que Reddit se haya transformado en el meneame.net americano


----------



## UNGERN (2 Jun 2022)

La Beni y la Fallarás están muy ocupadas participando en la "Charo Champions leage". 

Por cierto, hoy es la final.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Es una pena que Reddit se haya transformado en el meneame.net americano



Sin embargo, también tiene subs pro Depp muy activos y con muchos miembros.


----------



## das kind (2 Jun 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Alejandro Romero, un recepcionista del Eastern Columbia Building



30 años de cárcel por llevar esa corbata, joder.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pues yo pongo aquí mi apuesta: Él va a ganar. Y a lo mejor le dan 7 millones. Más no creo, porque ella no tiene cómo ganarlos ya, su carrera está acabada.
> 
> Y la contrademanda de ella siempre ha sido completamente ridícula, no merece ni comentarla.



Bueno, no estuvo muy alejada de la realidad mi apuesta, para no tener ni puta idea de estos menesteres


----------



## walda (2 Jun 2022)

Ella sera una pieza y TLP y se habrá cagado en la cama del otro, pero según afirma el youtuber HG Tudor, Johnny Depp tiene trastorno narcisista de la personalidad. Así que una joya contra otra Joya. 

Que les zurzan a ambos


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

walda dijo:


> Ella sera una pieza y TLP y se habrá cagado en la cama del otro, pero según afirma el youtuber HG Tudor, Johnny Depp tiene trastorno narcisista de la personalidad. Así que una joya contra otra Joya.
> 
> Que les zurzan a ambos



HG Tudor es un cantamañanas, Depp no ha mostrado ningún rasgo de narcisismo. Ya está bien de esto, joder, querer encontrarle o inventarle cosas a él porque no somos capaces de aceptar que ella pueda ser la única persona mala y culpable de la historia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

NO ME RESPONSABILIZO DE LA VERACIDAD NI PONGO LA MANO EN EL FUEGO POR LA AUTORIA DEL MENSAJE 

solo lo recopilo por lo currado que ha estado












_THE BEST IS YET TO COME ?























sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




_depp juicio 

​


----------



## UNGERN (2 Jun 2022)

Hay un sector sectario que les da igual lo que diga la justicia porque ellos tienen la verdad que consiste en "mujer víctima, hombre verdugo". Ahora irán a muerte para ganar en la batalla de la opinión pública lo que la justicia no les ha dado.


----------



## Decipher (3 Jun 2022)

Empiezan los llantos. En El Mundo, el diario "conservador".


----------



## V. Crawley (24 Jun 2022)




----------

